# 86 multi with an intermittent start



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

... hey guys, i have this multi i was having problems with when i first got it... it had fules and spark but it would not fire... so i ran a new power wire for the inkectors to the computer and it worked fine for a few weeks... (note i race this car on the oval track) and then i was at a race at a diffrent track, this was a dirt track and it was very rough... it worked fine for one race thta was only a few laps, but then the next race which was significantly longer it just died out half way through the race... i felt like it was running out of gas... so i took it to the pits and put more gas in it... (the fuel gauge is not hooked up) and now for some odd reason it will just crank and crank and crank and after liek 10 minuets i'll try it agian and it'll fire up like nothing... but then it will run fine for like 2 minutes and then stall out agian... it is very random at the time intervals that it will start and how long it will stay running, i assume the rough track cut or disconnected a wire somewhere but i thought maybe if nayone here had any info it may save me from wasting my time chasing a zillion wires.


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

i guess i should add that is has the ca20e under the hood. (2wd model)


----------

